# My 7900 gtx



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

ok i have the core overclocked to 704 from the 650 stock and its a nice gain but i can't even bump the mem 1 mhz over stock without yellow sreen flashes and randoms yellow squares in the last 2 tests of 3d mark 06 this is the only place they pop up not in games or stabability tests (i have droped all mem overclocks and no problems i am just wondering if there is a way to get it to not artifact [it scares me]) 

Thanks 

other info
load temp 55c 
not under 11.84v on the 12v


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

any thoughts?


----------

